
Apple releases OS X 10.8.1 via Software Update. - imkarthikk
http://www.the4cast.com/apple/apple-releases-os-x-10-8-1-via-software-update-no-new-features-but-lots-of-bug-fixes/
======
varunsaini
I hope it fixes the battery draining issue.

